# power of attourny



## tjd25 (Feb 18, 2011)

hi ,,i am from the u.k,,,,,,i want to sell my house there giving my sister power to sell for me,,,,,i would like to find a solicitor in pattaya to do this ,,,,has anyone done this or similer in pattaya ,,,who could recomend a solicitor,,,,any help on this would be appreciated,,,,,,,,tjd25


----------

